# Where to stay in Perth?



## ScottishGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I hope you can help!
We moved to Perth in Feb 2012 and took a rental in Canning Vale ($490 p/w) I had family close by and was due twin babies in April so really took a place quickly just to get settled. But I really like it here. It's well established, fairly new houses, lots of shops, good school, activities and clubs for the kids the only thing is it's not close to the beach. 

Now that I'm thinking of buying we were looking at Waikiki and Rockingham closer to the beach. For similar priced houses you are getting more land, newer homes etc. than what is available in Canning Vale.

But what about the areas? Do they have the community feel? How new/old are they? 
Is there a good network for me to meet other mums? 
Any other suggestions where I should look to buy?

Did anyone move closer to the beach but rarely goes to the beach now or do you think you made the right move?

I really don't want to rent again in Feb and would just like to get settled into our own home. 

Any suggestions would be great!
Thanks 
Nx


----------



## sonnier (Nov 28, 2012)

Hard to say, maybe you can consider Fremantle.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

sonnier,
i was observing fremantle but seems the housing price there quite high too.
what's the hour drive from fremantle to perth?
any recommendation for a family of four?


----------



## kelechibe (Aug 10, 2012)

My visa class 475 does not allow me to live in Perth. My family and I have been considering Bunbury and Mandurah in western Australia. Which of these two will be best for us to live and work especially in the mining sector?


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Hello , 2 years ago before deciding to moved in Perth , we stayed at Rydges in Perth and the Esplanade in Fremantle. Both were okay but not sure any changes since then...

Actually, even one stays in Fremantle, it is pretty easy to catch a train to Perth CBD. The train schedule is regular.


----------

